# Champions League 09-10 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 8, 2008)

interesting matches


----------



## Pro (Dec 10, 2008)

Real Madrid to beat Zenit.
I am sticking to still one of the best teams in the world with great odds.


----------



## free bet (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree, Madrid at 1.8+ is superb


----------



## Pro (Dec 10, 2008)

free bet said:
			
		

> I agree, Madrid at 1.8+ is superb


I had it for 2.0


----------



## 30Seconds (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, real was a cracker yesterday.
Totaly wrong by the bookies


----------

